# I have been ill



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi all,

I got home from hospital on Friday. I had been sick for a while and finally ended up in ER per doctors order. I had blood clots and one traveled to my lungs. Doing much better now. I had boyfriend bring my yarn and needles in to hospital but sadly couldn't doing anything with it due to the iv in arm. I couldn't wait to get back home to knit and crochet. You never know how much you miss your craft until you can't do it for a few days. 

Judy


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad you're feeling better. It must have been so frustrating not being able to craft while you couldn't do anything else.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Glad you're feeling better. It must have been so frustrating not being able to craft while you couldn't do anything else.


Thank you. Yes it was. Even tho I had my computer with me didn't feel much like reading my emails. But am glad that I did get better. Glad to be back with my knitting and crocheting.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

God Bless you! I hope you're feeling your best very soon.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm glad you are on the mend and able to knit again. Stay well.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you all. I will know soon if I can drop meds. One I know I have to take for 6 months. Hopefully on Monday I can stop the shots. I can't give them to myself, so luckily my boyfriend can. I am taking it one day at a time, that is all I can do at the moment.


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

Hope you're soon well again Jan


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Glad you are getting better. Just take one day at a time.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

So glad to hear you're home and feeling better.!! 
Here's hoping you're a little stronger each day and can pass the time with your needles and hooks again.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

So glad you are getting well. No knitting or crocheting must have made time crawl by.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Happy your home and doing good. Get well so you can catch upon you needle work.


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

Hope it's not Warferin you have to have for 6 months. I got blood clots when I had my knees replaced. Spent 6 months having blood tests every week. I felt like a drug addict! Hope all is going well and you'll get back into knitting etc. soon. Let us all know how you are. Good luck!


----------



## jaygee (Oct 25, 2011)

Glad to hear you are on the mend.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Glad to hear you are on the mend. Great to have your knitting and crotcheting back again.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

fibrefriend said:


> Hope it's not Warferin you have to have for 6 months. I got blood clots when I had my knees replaced. Spent 6 months having blood tests every week. I felt like a drug addict! Hope all is going well and you'll get back into knitting etc. soon. Let us all know how you are. Good luck!


My daughter was on it for nearly a year after a clot following childbirth.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh dear! here is wishing you a speedy recovery, and hopefully off the meds very soon.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Bless your heart, Judy. I'm sure it was a wake-up call. Our health is so very precious to us. Glad you're back with us and back to your yarn crafting. Take good care.


----------



## jbagnall (Jun 14, 2011)

so sorry you have been ill. good luck with your recovery. it is frustrating not to be able to craft for a while - i have been there but it does get better. think positive and keep smiling  :-D


----------



## sarina (Aug 2, 2011)

glad to know that you are home and doing well.
good luck.
Sarina


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad you are home and feeling a lot better, take care hope you will be brand new again very soon.&#127803;


----------



## gailgal (Sep 26, 2011)

Get well. I too had to go on blood thinners after open-heart surgery. Thought only for 8 months but now know if is for life.
If your numbers are track good you can only need once a month. I just did a mental adjustment and consider this is saving my life so am glad to take test & med.

Also glad it is only $4.00 per month.

Hope my experience helps you.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Get well soon , i'm sure you'll be fighting fit to knit soon but remember you are in the best place at the moment ,Val G


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Glad to hear your home and on the mend.

Have a Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

I am so glad you are on the road to recovery. Take care.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

I hope you feel better! That must have been scary. Rest up and take it easy.

June


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm sorry you weren't feeling well, and happy to hear you're feeling better and back home. We always feel better at home.


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

Poor you, but glad your on the mend. Its always nice to get back into familiar surroundings after a spell in hospital. Happy knitting/crocheting. God Bless.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

You will be in my prayers. It is not fun being in the hospital. I am glad you are home. There is nothing like your own bed. I am glad too that you can knit and crochet again. ;0) Those IVs are always a nuisance!


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

All the best for your continuing recovery!


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

Hope you get well soon. Enjoy your crafting again. Thank goodness for that boyfriend!!!!


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

welcome back and as all have said I am very glad you are doing better. Do what the Doctors tell you and keep a good thought always. 
It is nice that you can go back to knitting. It is a wonderful means of alleviating stress.
shula


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

So glad you are feeling and doing better. this forum and knitting will bring you back. Enjoy! What a nice boyfriend...


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I hope that you have a very speedy recovery.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Welcome home! Hope you'll be feeling tip top in no time!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

You take care and get well soon. I have had seven blood clots in total so I know what it is like. You have to take care of yourself and not do too much. Sending you lotsa love and hugs. :thumbup:


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

Sometimes those blood clots are DVTs (deep vein thrombosis) caused from sitting too long...Some people on overseas flights get them...that's why the flight hospitality people tell passengers to "get up and walk" occassionally...They can be fatal...I'm glad yours were caught in time and here's praying for a speedy recovery...


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Glad you are on the mend. Welcome back!


----------



## mootie (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Judy,
So happy you are back on the road to good health. Isn't it amazing what comfort we get from our needles and yarn? I wish you a speedy recovery in the days ahead, and a happy holiday season.
Mootie



knitcrochetlover said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got home from hospital on Friday. I had been sick for a while and finally ended up in ER per doctors order. I had blood clots and one traveled to my lungs. Doing much better now. I had boyfriend bring my yarn and needles in to hospital but sadly couldn't doing anything with it due to the iv in arm. I couldn't wait to get back home to knit and crochet. You never know how much you miss your craft until you can't do it for a few days.
> 
> Judy


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Glad you are feeling better,do not wait so long next time. Being stuborn isn't always the best thing. My dear mom was like that always saying it will go away. Anyway, stay on the mend and get stronger.

Have a Happy Thanksgiving. God Bless


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello Judy, i hope you are feeling a lot better being home and having your hobbies just to pick up when you feel like it is a good tonic.
I also wish that you will not be on warferin for long but don,t be alarmed if you are when the blood is monitored and under control, you will get it checked about every three month,s.
myself i have been taking it for quite a long time as i have ms.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm sure it was a terrifying, and frustrating experience. Glad you're on the mend, take care of yourself. What better way to recuperate than spending time with your handcrafts.


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

I've had 3 hip replacements and each time I had to give myself shots in the stomach for a month. It was ok at first but the last couple were getting hard to do. I was glad to finish with them. Hope you continue to mend and feel better. Having your knitting available again must be a big help.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

So glad you have gotten thru the acute stage of this problem and are home where you can be your human self again. 

Now that the imminent danger is passed, please be careful of blood thinners. They can cause internal bleeding which has just happened to a family member. She wound up back in a hospital and they never even found the location of the bleeding. So no info on what organs and body processes may be affected.

Please consider working on building your health (not just controlling symptoms). There is all too much that conventional medicine does not know or do.

Have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

Praying for your complete recovery!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

So glad you're feeling better! It's so frustrating when the need to be active is there, but the strength isn't. And knitting and crocheting are so peaceful. Glad you're able to enjoy your hobbies again.

BTW, Happy Thanksgiving. Sounds like you have a lot to be thankful for!


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that you were ill. It's good that your home, and I'm wishing you a full recovery soon.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

So glad you made it. I was in hospital once and those darn IV's do get in the way but I won't let them win...I knit away period.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Judy: So glad to hear you are feeling better. Now that you are back home, remember each day to count your blessings and this will go a long way to helping recover your stamina. Keep good spirits!


----------



## tikhea (Aug 11, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your illness....glad that you are home and on the mend....knitting and crochet is good for the spirit and getting back to what you love will aid greatly in your healing and recovery....all the best to you.... :thumbup:


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your troubles. Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## stitchedhen (Nov 13, 2011)

Glad you're back home---feel good!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm happy to hear you are on the mend and pray you continue to be that way, enjoying your crafting and loving life.

Sandi


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

knitcrochetlover said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got home from hospital on Friday. I had been sick for a while and finally ended up in ER per doctors order. I had blood clots and one traveled to my lungs. Doing much better now. I had boyfriend bring my yarn and needles in to hospital but sadly couldn't doing anything with it due to the iv in arm. I couldn't wait to get back home to knit and crochet. You never know how much you miss your craft until you can't do it for a few days.
> 
> Judy


Hi Judy. So sorry to hear you were in the hospital. Glad to hear you are doing much better now. I go nuts if my hands are not working up something. It kinda makes me a bit onery. LOL!!!! I am afraid they would have sent me home just for their own safety if that was me. Hope you continue with great progress. Post things you ae back making. Would love to see them. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

Will pray for a speedy mend.


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

Glad to hear you are out of the hospital and doing well. Happy crocheting and knitting now that you can get back to it. Stay well.


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

Glad to hear you are out of the hospital and doing well. Happy crocheting and knitting now that you can get back to it. Stay well.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Way to go! Nothing beats getting out of the hospital. It may take a bit, but you'll get stronger every day. And you've got that Florida sunshine to help you!!! It was 22 here this morning. Get well soon.


----------



## judithh (Apr 16, 2011)

I love the dachsund scarf in your avatar. I'm making it right now.
Judy


----------



## judithh (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes, glad you're home and can resume your knitting and crocheting. I think they really help in the healing process.
Judy


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Take care and get well soon.

Happy Knitting!

Connie


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

fibrefriend said:


> Hope it's not Warferin you have to have for 6 months. I got blood clots when I had my knees replaced. Spent 6 months having blood tests every week. I felt like a drug addict! Hope all is going well and you'll get back into knitting etc. soon. Let us all know how you are. Good luck!


Yes they gave me warafin. I know I will be on it for 6 months or so and having first blood test this week after leaving hospital. Hopefully I can stop the lovenox. I couldn't give myself the shot but my boyfriend did. I understand how you feel, I feel like a pincushion. I will let you all know my progress and yes I am getting back into knit and crochet not much else to do.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> So glad you made it. I was in hospital once and those darn IV's do get in the way but I won't let them win...I knit away period.


I tried, I bent the needle and it hurt worse. Glad it was only 4 days in hospital. Still taking it easy and worrying about what I can eat on Thanksgiving. I already know no dark green leafy veggies. Hopefully most of what I make I can eat.


----------



## Woolyarn (Oct 19, 2011)

Happy to hear you are back home & able to pick up your passions again...take care


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

I just had surgery on Friday (home now) and have to do the shots for 14 days. I didn't think I could do it but it was so easy. Good luck to you. Speedy recovery.


----------



## mirogail (Sep 26, 2011)

Judy, you are very fortunate since pulmonary embolisms are one of the most serious illnesses. So glad you recovered well and are home. I know if I don't have my yarn in hand I feel useless and bored. Bless you. Gail


----------



## Katia (Nov 1, 2011)

Glad you're back home Judy. Keep getting better. I had a stroke in April; was in hospital and rehab 10 weeks--no fun. Lots of work at home, but better to be out. Hang in there!K


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Judy, Glad to hear you are home and on the road to feeling well again. Try to take it easy over the holidays and just enjoy and be thankful for being with loved ones. Happy Thanksgiving, will watch for pics of all your accomplishments. Norh


----------



## poulie (May 26, 2011)

I know what it is like not to be able to knit wit an IV in...In August I ended up in the hospital...baby boy decided to come way too early!...and I was in for 6 weeks...and nope you can't really knit with an IV in! In the end Baby is fine and now home growing...and I am back to knitting!(preemie hats for the hospital) It all worked out and it will for you too! Take care of yourself!


----------



## poulie (May 26, 2011)

I know what it is like not to be able to knit wit an IV in...In August I ended up in the hospital...baby boy decided to come way too early!...and I was in for 6 weeks...and nope you can't really knit with an IV in! In the end Baby is fine and now home growing...and I am back to knitting!(preemie hats for the hospital) It all worked out and it will for you too! Take care of yourself!


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

glad to hear you are on the way back to recoverey , prayers are with you


----------



## jude42s (Aug 27, 2011)

Get well soon x


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Judy, So glad you're home and feeling better. What projects are you working on now WITHOUT the IV s? I'd love to hear of your progress. I had to give shots in my stomach after each hip replacement, too and believe me, it was not one of my favorite things to do! Dear Hubby was NO help in that situation! WE're all hoping you'll soon be up to your old self! I'll say a prayer right now!


----------



## mrktona (Jan 29, 2011)

glad your back home , feeling better and back to your crafting!!!!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Judy,
Glad you are home and on the mend. Take it easy, enjoy your knitting and crochet and have a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## cezaragoza (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm sorry you were ill. I'm hoping there was something "nice" in the IV to help you get through the frustration of not being able to knit. Take care and stay well.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Get well and strong quickly and take care of yourself. Knitting should be a wonderful way to maintain that calm and inner zen! Just don't do anything complicated!!!!


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Sending healing prayers and that you can be back to doing the things you enjoy soon.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

Praying for you my friend and will continue to do so as you recover.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome back.. I'm so sorry you had such a horrible ordeal. I was hospitalized about 15 years ago with blood clots.. seems like yesterday. Your so lucky they found out what was going on... you have a time of recovery ahead of you.. I have to say the hardest and biggest hurdle for me was the worry that I would get another one... and with every ach and pain I was in fear... I will be praying for your comfort and relief that you are fine now... They have changed the treatments over the years. I was told that if I ever got another one I would be on coumiden for the rest of my life... fingers crossed that wont happen... I hate those shots.. I hope your boyfriend is much better at it than the nurses were at the hospital here.. I had to go in twice a day with my last scare about 6 years ago...


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Happy to learn you are feeling better.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Welcome back.. I'm so sorry you had such a horrible ordeal. I was hospitalized about 15 years ago with blood clots.. seems like yesterday. Your so lucky they found out what was going on... you have a time of recovery ahead of you.. I have to say the hardest and biggest hurdle for me was the worry that I would get another one... and with every ach and pain I was in fear... I will be praying for your comfort and relief that you are fine now... They have changed the treatments over the years. I was told that if I ever got another one I would be on coumiden for the rest of my life... fingers crossed that wont happen... I hate those shots.. I hope your boyfriend is much better at it than the nurses were at the hospital here.. I had to go in twice a day with my last scare about 6 years ago...


Thank you. I was told I would be on coumadin the rest of my life if I got another clot. I am the same with the worry about getting another. Yes, he is much better than the nurses in the hospital. Hopefully no more shots for me after tonight. Thank you for the prayers.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

So glad you're out of the hospital. They can be very frustrating places.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Glad you're better. I know how frustrating it is to be at the hospital and not be able to do anything. I was only in the ER for 7 hours but I was ready to climb the walls!!!...LOL


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Wishing you a speedy recovery. Did the doctor recommend not to sit for long periods? Take care.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Hope you are doing much better and I will remember you in my prayers. I was sick during Oct. and had a pic line in. Home health nurse came and taught me how to administer my own I.V. antibiotics. You are right though---the pic line tended to get in my way when I wanted to knit.Have a great day today. It is pouring down rain here in East Tennessee but it is good to have any kind of day.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

I can move as long as I can tolerate which isn't much at this time but getting better on that.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

ooh nasty - glad you are feeling better and back to your knitting.


----------



## hilde (Mar 1, 2011)

Judy I am so happy for you that you are ok and back home. I can certainly identify with that. I take blood thinners for that reason. I have blood clots when I was just 20 but it escalated. I also had one in the lungs. It does not feel good. So I am happy you are on the road to recovery. Hilde


----------



## NGilbert (Nov 8, 2011)

Hope you are feeling better. I know the feeling when you are not able to do the crafts you love. Have a great holiday! Nancy G.


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

knitcrochetlover said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got home from hospital on Friday. I had been sick for a while and finally ended up in ER per doctors order. I had blood clots and one traveled to my lungs. Doing much better now. I had boyfriend bring my yarn and needles in to hospital but sadly couldn't doing anything with it due to the iv in arm. I couldn't wait to get back home to knit and crochet. You never know how much you miss your craft until you can't do it for a few days.
> 
> Judy


Best wishes for a speedy and full recovery, and welcome back to the wacky world of knitting!


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

so sorry to hear...bloodclots are a serious thing....pray you are better soon


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

So glad to hear you are back home and feeling better. You will have much to be thankful for on Thursday nad every day. Knitting is one of them.. It is good for what ails you.


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

So glad you are feeling better..hand in there and glad you can knit now and are home.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

i sincerely hope you are much better now. Be careful with those clots. They can be quite dangerous. I don't know if your Dr. has told you to do this, but a baby 8mg per day. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Happy get well wishes to you. As you say one day at a time.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Get well soon


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

so glad to hear you are home and feeling better. take care of yourself.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Glad you are back doing what you love. Take care.
Marilyn


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Speedy recovery! Back to those needles. I would not like it either. I hope you are better quickly.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry you have been ill, but thankful you have loved ones around you to help. You will be in my prayers as you recover. It's good to hear from you! g


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

hilde said:


> Judy I am so happy for you that you are ok and back home. I can certainly identify with that. I take blood thinners for that reason. I have blood clots when I was just 20 but it escalated. I also had one in the lungs. It does not feel good. So I am happy you are on the road to recovery. Hilde


That is young for clots. Glad you are doing ok. I just got back from having a blood test run. The finger prick came out very high so they had to draw blood. Will know tomorrow what to do. They told me to stop the lovenox and coumadin until they call me tomorrow. That in itself now scares me more than anything.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

So happy your doc caught this in time. It could have been very serious. So don't get too frisky too soon. Just enjoy your knitting and crocheting for now. Always makes me feel better.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I am so glad you are home and able to return to doing what
you enjoy.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

beejay said:


> Hope you are doing much better and I will remember you in my prayers. I was sick during Oct. and had a pic line in. Home health nurse came and taught me how to administer my own I.V. antibiotics. You are right though---the pic line tended to get in my way when I wanted to knit.Have a great day today. It is pouring down rain here in East Tennessee but it is good to have any kind of day.


Yes I agree with that 100%. Each and everyday is precious and I absolutely cherish each day now.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Don't be scared. If you believe in prayer and that the LORD is able to handle anything that concerns you, as long as you keep trusting HIM and HIS infinite ability to hear and answer your prayers, you will be just fine. Just keep praising HIM for your perfect health and that no matter what you will continue to put your unswervable faith and trust in HIM. HE is your very present help in the time of trouble. One of HIS Names is Jehovah Rophe - The LORD is my Healer. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

dingo said:


> So happy your doc caught this in time. It could have been very serious. So don't get too frisky too soon. Just enjoy your knitting and crocheting for now. Always makes me feel better.


I am taking it easy for now and moving as much as I can tolerate which isn't much. Had to grocery shop on Friday (last week) and used my son in law wheel chair. Warned anyone in the same isle I was in training lol.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

:lol: that's funny


----------



## srossman (Oct 25, 2011)

Speedy recovery to you. When my friend broke her elbow, she started knitted almost immediately. The doctor said he credited the knitting to her full recovery.
Good luck to you.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

crjc said:


> Don't be scared. If you believe in prayer and that the LORD is able to handle anything that concerns you, as long as you keep trusting HIM and HIS infinite ability to hear and answer your prayers, you will be just fine. Just keep praising HIM for your perfect health and that no matter what you will continue to put your unswervable faith and trust in HIM. HE is your very present help in the time of trouble. One of HIS Names is Jehovah Rophe - The LORD is my Healer. I will keep you in my prayers.


I did that when I got home and still do today. I also did smoke (but not now). I couldn't smoke in hospital (was there 4 days) and guess what, still not smoking. It hasn't been to easy but gets easier everyday.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

srossman said:


> Speedy recovery to you. When my friend broke her elbow, she started knitted almost immediately. The doctor said he credited the knitting to her full recovery.
> Good luck to you.


That is great. There is a certain relaxing quality to knitting and crocheting that seems to help.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

crjc said:


> :lol: that's funny


It did make people smile a bit and I did have fun too lol
:lol:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Sending you good wishes for a speedy recovery, and please, stop smoking..... How wonderful that you are able to knit, keep it up and get stronger very soon.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

You know life has it mountains and valleys, and if we can only, in the midst of our storms and valley experiences, still find something to smile about, be thankful for, or even someone to bless, our lives would be selfless and full of joy, because, God is the same God with us in the valleys and the wildernesses and the storms as HE is with us on the moutain tops. Be blessed my friend. You will be just fine. Congratulations on the non-smoking.


----------



## ceecee (Mar 13, 2011)

Sorry you have been so ill and glad to know you're better.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you all for your words of encouragement and your prayers. I am taking it one day at a time and so far so good.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Blood clots definitely wreck havoc with us... glad you are on the mend.


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

Isn't it wonderful to be home and among familiar surroundings - makes you better just being there. Do take it easy until you get your strength back. God bless and heal you!


----------



## Mary Moppet (Sep 20, 2011)

So glad to hear you're better and hope you fully recover pretty soon.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

knitter360 said:


> Isn't it wonderful to be home and among familiar surroundings - makes you better just being there. Do take it easy until you get your strength back. God bless and heal you!


Yes it does. No nurses waking you every 4 to 6 hours to take blood or give you meds lol.


----------



## Flustard (May 7, 2011)

Hoping this finds you well on the way to a speedy recovery.
Glad you are back with KP


----------



## Happyme4 (Sep 27, 2011)

I have been on it for over a year now and yes those blood tests are a big pain. 

Hope you are feeling better, my doctors told me how lucky I am to still be alive for the way my condition was and I am now thankful for each and everyday.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

know exactly how you feel you seemed to have faired better than me they had to heart start me twice clots are killers I was in there for 21 days


----------



## musicmomjv (Feb 13, 2011)

So glad to hear you are home and feeling better.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

So cl


knitcrochetlover said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got home from hospital on Friday. I had been sick for a while and finally ended up in ER per doctors order. I had blood clots and one traveled to my lungs. Doing much better now. I had boyfriend bring my yarn and needles in to hospital but sadly couldn't doing anything with it due to the iv in arm. I couldn't wait to get back home to knit and crochet. You never know how much you miss your craft until you can't do it for a few days.
> 
> Judy


So glad you're home. What you had was no "fun". Keep well!!


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

ladies,when things like this happen, its a wake up call,to take care of our selves better, when my son was in the hospital,he was there for months, when he stsrted getting better he ask to have his iv in the back of his left hand, so he could draw,with out messing up his iv, just keep this in mind for when times get bad, glad your better, HAPPY THANKGIVING, wwe have so much to be thankfull for,the one thing i'm thankfull is for all of you!!!! 8) have a nice holiday


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

I do agree w/all that Nan-Ma wrote. Yep, there are ways to get around not being able to knit and they're always moving the iv tubes but I make sure that they're in the back of my hand and not on the arm itself. So glad that you're getting better and I totally understand as I went thru the same thing.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

It is wonderful you made it through that without some very serious problems. Follow orders and do as the doctors say. Welcome back to the forum and to the knitting world.
Nina or 9a


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks, the one nurse I had tried to move the iv and alas the vein collapsed. If I ever need to go back to the hospital and I am still able to knit and crochet I will ask for it to be put in the back of my hand. Then I can be not so bored. I wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving and I am thankful for my family and the time to be with them this year.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

You do not ever take aspirin with a blood thinner without specific instructions from your doctor. 9a


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> You do not ever take aspirin with a blood thinner without specific instructions from your doctor. 9a


No it is also a blood thinner and could make it worse. My doctor said tylenol extra strength is fine as it contains no aspirin. Even ibuprofen is a no no.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Glad that you're home and on the mend. Take care and you have my prayers and blessings!

Aluca


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Nothing to fool with ... I had the same in both lungs. Knew there was something to worry about when doc said, forcefully, "don't raise your head above the gurney!" Spent three days in hosp; now take warfarin on a daily basis and will for the balance of life. Better than blood clots to brain or heart! Found out, after talking to docs, that the breast cancer I had can cause clotting factors in the blood to change ... had only radiation, no chemo. Get well, be careful ... not something to take lightly. Watch for bruising ... it is telltale signs of too much blood thinners (thin blood) ... which is reason for blood test (as well as a blood that remains too 'thick' ... clots too quickly, more clots)

PS ... I go at lease once a month some 90 miles round trip (sometimes twice a month if dosage is changed) and I would not miss this appt... my life or a blood test .... ain't no choice on *THAT* one.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

Best wishes for a complete recovery.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

GMADRAGON2 said:
 

> Nothing to fool with ... I had the same in both lungs. Knew there was something to worry about when doc said, forcefully, "don't raise your head above the gurney!" Spent three days in hosp; now take warfarin on a daily basis and will for the balance of life. Better than blood clots to brain or heart! Found out, after talking to docs, that the breast cancer I had can cause clotting factors in the blood to change ... had only radiation, no chemo. Get well, be careful ... not something to take lightly.


Sorry to hear it was both lungs. I guess I was really lucky it was one. Until I hear from the nurse tomorrow I can't take either the warfarin or the lovenox as my inr was at 7.5. Doc said I was super sensative to the warfarin and my inr was good enough to go home. Well the test today I don't know if the number is encouraging or not. Today was the first inr check since i came home last Thursday.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Know how frustrating it must have been laying there unable to knit! Glad you are back at it now and hope you recuperate soon.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

My sincere apologies. I did not know you were on Cumadin or I would not have told u about the aspirin. I am so sorry.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Judy,
So sorry to hear you have been ill. And so very happy that you are on the mend and on your way back to crafting. Welcome back, God bless.


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving. I am thankful you got well and are able to be home, with a sweetheart to care for you. Life is warmed with two to share it. I am thankful you are a part of our world. God Bless you and yours.

Vickey Stamps


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

crjc said:


> My sincere apologies. I did not know you were on Cumadin or I would not have told u about the aspirin. I am so sorry.


At least some know what not to take and what to take. I was told no aspirin when I was released. I am still allowed the tylenol for my arthritis pain. I was given a pamphlet of what I can do and not do including some veggies I can't eat or at least a lot of. Until the 6 months is up I will have to stay on cumadin and hopefully stop then, but then if they find that the clots are in my genetics then it will be for life.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

wordpaintervs said:


> Happy Thanksgiving. I am thankful you got well and are able to be home, with a sweetheart to care for you. Life is warmed with two to share it. I am thankful you are a part of our world. God Bless you and yours.
> 
> Vickey Stamps


Vickey,

Thank you so much. Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours and all on this site. God Bless you all.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## minoche (Nov 20, 2011)

I also had a blood clot two years ago and I' checked every 2 weeks since I'm playng yoyo with the clotting factor, Tell the person that adjust your dosage , if you forgot to take your dosage, ask before you take any other medcaation, wear a Medicare medallion or bracelet, carry a card in your wallet with the dosage you're taking. Most importany is to keep enjoying life and live to the fullest.Tae care


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

God bless you. I wondered as I read the messages if you smoked. I am a nurse and know that smoking and blood clots go together. I am so glad you have quit. You will continue to improve. Just hang in there and follow all the instruction from your Dr. Be sure to call his office with any questions you might have, move around as much as you can tolerate and increase your activity in increments. I will pray every day for your recovery. Keep knitting and remember to move your legs around while you are knitting.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi Judy, If I were you I would be climbing the walls by now. You obviously are determined and so I hope it won't be long until you are back at it. So glad you are home now - hospitals really stink - in more ways than one lol.
God bless and hope you are better really soon Jan


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

minoche said:


> I also had a blood clot two years ago and I' checked every 2 weeks since I'm playng yoyo with the clotting factor, Tell the person that adjust your dosage , if you forgot to take your dosage, ask before you take any other medcaation, wear a Medicare medallion or bracelet, carry a card in your wallet with the dosage you're taking. Most importany is to keep enjoying life and live to the fullest.Tae care


You have some good suggestions. I am letting my primary care doctor know what is going on as my blood doctor tells me. I was advised to get bracelet or medallion with my med allergies and the meds I am on. Now to find the money to get one. And yes I do agree about enjoying life and living it to the fullest. It will all work out for the best.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

PittyPat said:


> God bless you. I wondered as I read the messages if you smoked. I am a nurse and know that smoking and blood clots go together. I am so glad you have quit. You will continue to improve. Just hang in there and follow all the instruction from your Dr. Be sure to call his office with any questions you might have, move around as much as you can tolerate and increase your activity in increments. I will pray every day for your recovery. Keep knitting and remember to move your legs around while you are knitting.


Thank you PittyPat. I am doing as advised and am slowly doing more. Yes I did quit, not much choice and have wanted to quit some time ago. Too bad it took this episode in order for it to happen. I am moving my legs while sitting and am moving more in the house as each day goes by. I even get up and move for no reason at all. As long as I can tolerate movement, I do it.


----------



## kdamato55 (Apr 13, 2011)

I hope and pray you have a quick recovery. Have a wonderful holiday.

Karen


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I shall add you to my prayer list. Hope you are better real soon.
Linda


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Awww..you were missed too...
Extra hugs and prayers for your continuous recovery.

God Bless you,

Camilla


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hope you are completely well soon!! Glad you can get back to your crafting!!


----------



## marykathryn (Jun 24, 2011)

So glad you are feeling better. Yes, I would definitely miss my knitting alot!

Take care,
MaryKathryn


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

glad to hear you are feeling better


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Judy, bless your heart. Glad you are feeling better and able to knit again! Stay well. :thumbup:


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Glad you're feeling better but remember you still need to rest and take care of yourself; follow your doctor's orders. Enjoy your knitting.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello Judy. Glad you are back home. Make sure that when you knit you do not stay sedentary for long periods of time.
Move about periodically.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I feel for you,my husband is on blood thinners he has clots all the time...the Knitting,Crocheting will make you feel much better,glad you are home.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Judy, so glad to hear you are better and back home able to enjoy your favorites hobbies, knitting and crocheting.


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Glad to hear you are on the mend Judy. I carry my knitting everywhere and would be very put out if I couldn't knit when I wanted to. Hope your health continues to improve Regards Eleanor


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

The community was large. It grew to serve...grew to a place where love was known and practiced. In it were warm and caring hearts, even warmer then hearts of the holidays. It was even more closely bonded than the stitches of that, which sprang to life from the members fingers, it rose to every occassion, doing its best to meet the needs. It was called Knitting Paradise and aptly named, for .... after all, don't we all long for beauty and warmth to fill and nourish us along the paths of life. It lives in the hearts of its members. It is a community indeed.

Vickey Stamps


----------



## stillhannah1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank God you are home and now can once again do your crafts. Be safe


----------



## tjay (May 13, 2011)

that's for sure!


----------



## tjay (May 13, 2011)

that's for sure! good thing you went to the hospital. Blood clots are nothing to goof with! Get better soon!


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Judy, welcome home & welcome back here. I hope you are soon feeling 100 percent. Take care. Linda


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Wordpaintervs. Loved your words. Couldn't possibly put it so well.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

God Bless, Judy. I wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

Eleanor1 said:


> Wordpaintervs. Loved your words. Couldn't possibly put it so well.


Thanks for those words. It never ceases to warm my heart the way folks reach out to care, and lift others up, when things interupt the nicer parts of life.

People can truly be wonderful gifts

thanks again

Vickey Stamps


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

knitcrochetlover said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got home from hospital on Friday. I had been sick for a while and finally ended up in ER per doctors order. I had blood clots and one traveled to my lungs. Doing much better now. I had boyfriend bring my yarn and needles in to hospital but sadly couldn't doing anything with it due to the iv in arm. I couldn't wait to get back home to knit and crochet. You never know how much you miss your craft until you can't do it for a few days.
> 
> Judy


I'm so glad that you are home and on the mend. Hope your TG is wonderful.
Johnna


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Glad to here you are home and on the mend-- Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I am so glad to hear you are feeling better. I have thrown 6 blood clots. One in each lung and 4 in the legs. They inserted a Greenfield filter in me to prevent them from traveling to the lungs. I will be on Warfarin the rest of my life and tested as often as needed. Glad you are back home for the holidays and back to your crafts. God Bless You, Judy...Betty


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

Welome back, my wish for a speedy recovery.


----------



## luvs2knit (May 20, 2011)

Glad to hear that you are doing better and are home from the hospital. Don't overdo and you should be good as new sooner rather than later


----------



## Isantimary (Apr 26, 2011)

How frustrating. I have been in your position, and it is not fun. Glad you are feeling better. Take care. Mary


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Take care and get well soon. 
Kathy


----------



## dkuchta01 (Nov 12, 2011)

I hope all goes well for you even though I don't know you. Happy Crafting and Happy Thanksgiving!! God Bless!!


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I'll keep you in my thoughts. Hope you'll be creafting soon!


----------



## robyn (Mar 13, 2011)

I am glad to see you are on the mend Judy.Clots can be so dangerous.God Bless.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

So happy to hear you are on the mend. I am equally glad to hear you are able to get back to your crafts. They are a medicine for the mind.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

fibrefriend said:


> Hope it's not Warferin you have to have for 6 months. I got blood clots when I had my knees replaced. Spent 6 months having blood tests every week. I felt like a drug addict! Hope all is going well and you'll get back into knitting etc. soon. Let us all know how you are. Good luck!


Don't say that. If you need anticoagulants, it's far better to take them for however long they're needed than to have more blood clots!

Hope you'll soon be able to knit to your heart's - (and your lungs'!)
content.
Billie


----------



## marybelle (Jan 26, 2011)

Glad you are feeling better and hope you get back to your knitting before long


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

glad to hear your feeling better..


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

You're home, you have a boyfriend to help, thousands of crafters who care and are wishing only the best for you. You're on your way.

One day at a time is all any of us can do. Hang in there.


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

Glad you're back and feeling better!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

you hang in there girl my prayers are with you.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi, Judy,
Just had to write to wish you well. I, too, had a bout with blood clots, large and small, in both lungs. (And I never smoked.) This was about five years ago. Have been on Warfarin since then and have not had any more problems. I have my blood tested about once a month, now that the dosage and clotting levels seem to be regulated. No side effects that I know of. Hope you do fine as well. Enjoy your knitting and crocheting ....and all the good friends here on KP.
Sue

P. S. I did have to have my blood tested every day for a while until the levels were regulated, then less frequently as things became more stable. Please keep on top of those blood tests!!


----------



## pam (Jan 19, 2011)

Blood clots- how frightening. So glad to hear you're on the mend. Take care and welcome home.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Welcome back to knitting in good health!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Hope you r feeling better.
Best wishes


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

You don't know me.... yet, but I hope you get well soon. I see from the response to your post, that you were well missed. Listen to the doctor, and maybe it will be the next best thing you can do. Keep up your knitting and crocheting, keeping your mind (somewhat) off your health problems... God Bless and think positively. You WILL get well soon.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Billie B said:


> fibrefriend said:
> 
> 
> > Hope it's not Warferin you have to have for 6 months. I got blood clots when I had my knees replaced. Spent 6 months having blood tests every week. I felt like a drug addict! Hope all is going well and you'll get back into knitting etc. soon. Let us all know how you are. Good luck!
> ...


I am doing that now. I am following doctors orders to the letter. Right now they had me stop both meds as my inr was a 10 and it should be 2-3 or 4. Until I hear today from the doctor I had to stop taking. I think they are going to reduce the amount of coumadin as it is 4 mg now and with the lovenox it may be the reason it was so high. Will know soon what to do next.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Glad you're feeling better. I had hip replacement last January and thought I'd get a lot of knitting done while I was laid up, but just couldn't get comfortable enough to do it. I really got tired of watching TV and playing on the computer. I needed to do something with my hands. Take care.


----------



## Ladybug Robin (Aug 4, 2011)

Nothing reminds you how good we really feel until we get over being ill. Glad your better. Take care and Happy Thanksgiving. One more thing to be thankful for.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Ladybug Robin said:


> Nothing reminds you how good we really feel until we get over being ill. Glad your better. Take care and Happy Thanksgiving. One more thing to be thankful for.


Yes Ladybug Robin. Since the nurse couldn't get ahold of doc yesterday on phone, I have to retest blood first thing tomorrow, since I was told to stop all blood thinners for now. She said doc will be there tomorrow so I will know my dosage and how to take coumadin. My greatest fear at the moment with not taking med is that I may throw another clot. Got fingers crossed that I don't.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I too have been in hospital, and came home with an IV in my arm for five days so that the Admission Avoidance team could inject me.
It did not stop me knitting - it probably should have, but they never actually told me not to. 
I have to say, once again, there is nothing to match our NHS.


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> fibrefriend said:
> 
> 
> > Hope it's not Warferin you have to have for 6 months. I got blood clots when I had my knees replaced. Spent 6 months having blood tests every week. I felt like a drug addict! Hope all is going well and you'll get back into knitting etc. soon. Let us all know how you are. Good luck!
> ...


Yikes! My daughter just had her second baby in July....I hope your daughter is back in the swing and no problems like that again.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, Judy--glad you're feeling better. Happy Thanksgiving. :lol:


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> Hi, Judy--glad you're feeling better. Happy Thanksgiving. :lol:


Thank you. I am but hope they can figure out soon dosage of meds. My inr was sky high so they stopped the blood thinners. Go for another test so that they can get meds fixed before next doc appointment. Happy Thanksgiving to you also.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

i totally agree so many Brits moan about our service ,i have always had first class treatment without having to think of paying ,even hearing aid batteries are free ,have tried all the advice for my wrist & thumb but still hurting but not so bad ,just over one more week to finish knitting my nativity scene for our memory cafe christmas stall,well i have finished knitting its the sewing up i hate all the fiddly bits


----------



## cpn321 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have been on warfarin for the past ten years and will be on it for the rest of my life. I have two artificial valves as a result of having strep infection and it must have left me with scar tissue. I have a special machine where I take my blood tests at home. I didn't have any major problems until I was an adult. So far I have had two heart surgeries. First one was at age 32, and 38 years later had my second one with the new valves. I exercise at the Rec Center: pilates, yoga, cycling, and walking. Keep moving, eat healthfully, and relax!


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Get well soon! Take care of yourself. It's good that you are back online, and back to crafting


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Glad to hear that you are feeling better, back home and able to knit! I don't know what I would do if I didn't have my knitting.


----------



## Miswis487 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ooooo, those shots in the belly. I was glad to know what they did and how they prevented any more clots. I was on coumadin for a year after my clot.
I hope you are feeling so much better. It's miserable to be in that condition and situation. 
Do what the docs tell you to do! Get well & stay healthy!
Mary Ellen aka Miswis487


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

I feel concerned for all you ladies who have had or who has blood clots. It's very nerve wracking I am sure. HOWEVER please be glad you came through. I have a sister who was active, still teaching music always on the go and she had a blood clot that went to her brain. She survived but is now in a nursing home with brain damage and paralised down one side after a serious stroke. My sister is not the same and my heart is saddened by what remains of a vibrant happy contributing person. I live 500 miles away and only get to see her a couple of time a year.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear Eleanor I am very sorry about your sister, it must be awful for you to see her this way. I feel the same about my parents who are late 80's and now that they are not so active it breaks my heart to remember them being so vibrant and full of beans, but now can both hardly walk without assistance.


----------



## knitabrit (Nov 14, 2011)

sorry to hear you were not feeling well. 
take one day at a time, soon enough you will feel strong and you'll be back to yourself. 
I can't imagine not being able to knit it would drive me bonkers. 
feel good


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope you're feeling better! Take good care of youself. Glad you're back into knitting and stuff


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Glad to hear that you are feeling better and home. My prayers are with you.

Mary


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear you have been ill, hope things are better for you by now and you can get back to your knitting and crocheting. Good luck and a speedy full recovery.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Eleanor1 said:


> I feel concerned for all you ladies who have had or who has blood clots. It's very nerve wracking I am sure. HOWEVER please be glad you came through. I have a sister who was active, still teaching music always on the go and she had a blood clot that went to her brain. She survived but is now in a nursing home with brain damage and paralised down one side after a serious stroke. My sister is not the same and my heart is saddened by what remains of a vibrant happy contributing person. I live 500 miles away and only get to see her a couple of time a year.


Eleanor, so sorry to hear about your sister. I know it must be very hard for your family. I am glad I made it through, but there is still a chance that what happened to your sister, may still happen to me. My prayers are with your sister.


----------



## cappuccino42 (Aug 29, 2011)

I hope you are doing much better now. i do know the feeling you described. lets hope you can do some knitting magic now. All the best.


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

knitcrochetlover said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got home from hospital on Friday. I had been sick for a while and finally ended up in ER per doctors order. I had blood clots and one traveled to my lungs. Doing much better now. I had boyfriend bring my yarn and needles in to hospital but sadly couldn't doing anything with it due to the iv in arm. I couldn't wait to get back home to knit and crochet. You never know how much you miss your craft until you can't do it for a few days.
> 
> Judy


Welcome home and welcome back to knitting. Glad you are feeling better,


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

knitcrochetlover, sorry to hear about your sister. Blood clots are very serious. You had good doctors and got it in time.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Awh hope you are now on the mend Judy. A bit of a scarry time for you....


Pam


----------



## Lorna Ulmer (Oct 29, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Glad you're feeling better. It must have been so frustrating not being able to craft while you couldn't do anything else.


  so happy you are feeling better, Judy..happy crafting..


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

knitcrochetlover said:


> Eleanor1 said:
> 
> 
> > I feel concerned for all you ladies who have had or who has blood clots. It's very nerve wracking I am sure. HOWEVER please be glad you came through. I have a sister who was active, still teaching music always on the go and she had a blood clot that went to her brain. She survived but is now in a nursing home with brain damage and paralised down one side after a serious stroke. My sister is not the same and my heart is saddened by what remains of a vibrant happy contributing person. I live 500 miles away and only get to see her a couple of time a year.
> ...


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

Glad you're home and feeling better. Getting to the crafts have such a soothing and relaxing effect. Stay well.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

missblu said:


> Glad you're home and feeling better. Getting to the crafts have such a soothing and relaxing effect. Stay well.


Thanks. My inr is down to 2.5 which is great news. I am following doctors orders and doing well.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Knitcrochetlover you are obviously on warfarin or some such drug to get your INR to 2.5. I wish you well and hope you improve. I also hope Carolee gets better soon too.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

mavisb said:


> Knitcrochetlover you are obviously on warfarin or some such drug to get your INR to 2.5. I wish you well and hope you improve. I also hope Carolee gets better soon too.


Yes I am. They took me off of it for almost a week cause my inr got really high. I am now back on it and at a lower dose. Will be on it for at least 6 months maybe longer will find out today as I see doctor and test again.


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I had a similar problem also. I had bloodclots in my wrist and they removed them from the inside of my arm at the elbow. It was so bad they did not think I would recover use of my left arm. 
I started knitting and crocheting the best I could as soon as possible. Surgeon was so surprised at how well I recuperated and how much dexterity I regained in my arm. I told him about the needlework (needlepoint also). He said it was fantastic physical therapy. I have about 95% use of my arm now and never stopped my hobby. Nanette


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have never had the problem with blood clots. I am gald you are better. I went to outpatient surgery on monday to have injections in my back because of severe back pain. I thank God that the injections are working and that will keep me out of the operating room.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

muth_miller said:


> I had a similar problem also. I had bloodclots in my wrist and they removed them from the inside of my arm at the elbow. It was so bad they did not think I would recover use of my left arm.
> I started knitting and crocheting the best I could as soon as possible. Surgeon was so surprised at how well I recuperated and how much dexterity I regained in my arm. I told him about the needlework (needlepoint also). He said it was fantastic physical therapy. I have about 95% use of my arm now and never stopped my hobby. Nanette


That is great. I don't know if they plan to remove the clots or just to keep reducing the size of them. I am glad I can continute to knit and crochet and yes I also do some needlepoint myself.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

RebeccaKay said:


> Will pray for a speedy mend.


And so will I.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

crjc said:


> i sincerely hope you are much better now. Be careful with those clots. They can be quite dangerous. I don't know if your Dr. has told you to do this, but a baby 8mg per day. Take good care of yourself.
> 
> 
> > PLEASE DO NOT take aspirin unless yr MD tells U to. U R already on a blood thinner. Aspirin, even in small amounts is a blood thinner. U do not need any extra problems. In fact, DO NOT take N E meds yr MD has not approved first. U R still in a precarious situation.
> ...


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for keeping us updated with your progress!


knitcrochetlover said:


> muth_miller said:
> 
> 
> > I had a similar problem also. I had bloodclots in my wrist and they removed them from the inside of my arm at the elbow. It was so bad they did not think I would recover use of my left arm.
> ...


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Glad you're home and doing better. My sister lives in Largo FL too; went to visit her last February and loved it there.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > i sincerely hope you are much better now. Be careful with those clots. They can be quite dangerous. I don't know if your Dr. has told you to do this, but a baby 8mg per day. Take good care of yourself.
> ...


----------

